# Non-Stop Flaring



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

My betta just got moved into his 10 gallon set up. It is already cycled and everything. At first my betta was fine, but then he went to the far right side of the tank where there is a big leafy plant and my filter. He charges back and forth across the glass (obviously seeing his reflection) and flares constantly. He sometimes even attacks the glass with his mouth. 
I know this behaviour is normal for bettas, but too much is too much. I don't want him to be stressing himself out all day. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

My betta did the same thing. When I removed the black HOB filter, he stopped doing it. I think for some reason a black background next to glass may reflect thier image more. The betta does not do this to my Aquaclear filter.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Black backgrounds on glass will act as a mirror. Maybe stick a piece of white paper, or paint white.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, he has calmed a little bit. More swim than fight. I find that when the light is turned off he is better. 
And it isn't just at the darker spots (like the back of the filter) it is at different spots on the glass, front, sides, and back.
But he seems to have relaxed in his new home, so I will just keep monitoring him.

Thanks for your responses!


----------

